# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  رسمياً تحديث نظام ويندوز فون 7.8 يصل لهاتف نوكيا لوميا 800

## mohamed73

*رسمياً تحديث نظام ويندوز فون 7.8 يصل لهاتف نوكيا لوميا 800*     
اذا  كنت من مستخدمي هاتف نوكيا لوميا 800 فيمكنك الآن تحديث هاتفك وتجربة بعض  خصائص نظام ويندوز فون 8 ، فقد كشف موقع WP7.nl بأن نوكيا بدأت بتحديث  الهاتف المحمول نوكيا لوميا 800 إلى نظام الويندوز فون 7.8 المنتظر وهذا  التحديث متوفر من خلال برنامج Zune الذي سيقوم بتحديث هاتفك على أربع مراحل  وبعد الأنتهاء من هذه المراحل الأربعه سيكون هاتفك جاهز بنظام ويندوز فون  7.8.

----------

